# I need help dont know what to do?



## beysim84 (Jun 19, 2010)

I have 99 glx v6. I hit a deer 2 months ago and engine was still running. I changed all front end parts one week before and tried to start the car but battery was died so i put jumper cable from other car tried to start again but it didnt start serpentine belt is turning and gettin voice but it is not startin. i checked with vag com i get this codes down (What do you thing? are they couse of battery? Couse i m afraid of timing belt couse i was replacin fan blade and clutch and i turned the serpentine belt so you thing it s timing belt issue?)
Thank you.

Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AHA.lbl
1 Fault Found:
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
3 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-00 - Signal too Low
00538 - Reference Voltage 
07-00 - Signal too Low
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
35-00 - - 

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-919-xxx-17.lbl
2 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
7 Faults Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
35-00 - - 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
06-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01328 - Convenience System Data Bus 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
10 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent

End


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It was running _after_ you hit the deer? Changing the fan clutch can't screw up the timing. The codes are all just saying your battery is dead. If it cranks but won't start, then either there's no fuel, no spark, or no compression. I'd start with spark.


----------



## beysim84 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you. I was afraid of timing belt but all codes showin low battery voltage i will try to charge battery well first than anyway i bought new sparks so i will try step by step. Thank you again.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

beysim84 said:


> Thank you. I was afraid of timing belt but all codes showin low battery voltage i will try to charge battery well first than anyway i bought new sparks so i will try step by step. Thank you again.


 Well, I meant "start by checking if there is a spark", but if you've already got new plugs, you might as well put them in.


----------

